# swap house in Corfu



## marielw (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, 
We have a house and apartment in Corfu (just inland from Acharavi) which we would be willing to swap for a house in France (with cash either way). Other European countries would be considered.
Anyone interested?
The house is currently up for sale for 60,000 euros.


----------

